# Maybe stupid but I LOVE seeing male body nude?



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

I know in this environment the idea of seeing your spouse or mate nude is ridiculous. I do however find my husbands body arousing! We have a shower in the master bathroom where it is floor to ceiling glass. I realize that men are different than woman and that woman are not visual but I would love to hear from other woman who love the sight on a nude male body! I often make sure each morning to go into the bathroom so I can see my hubby rinse the soap out of his hair! I do this because I LOVE to see him lean back letting the water rinse his hair while letting his hips thrust forward and letting me see his full penis displayed as the soap runs off of him and his hairy lower stomach. After many years he still hasnt caught onto my voyeurism and innocently lets me watch his soapy body. I have used this image for many masturbation sessions! Please tell me if I am not the only one who loves seeing a nude torso and has used this for self pleasure!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> I know in this environment the idea of seeing your spouse or mate nude is ridiculous. I do however find my husbands body arousing! We have a shower in the master bathroom where it is floor to ceiling glass. I realize that men are different than woman and that woman are not visual but I would love to hear from other woman who love the sight on a nude male body! I often make sure each morning to go into the bathroom so I can see my hubby rinse the soap out of his hair! I do this because I LOVE to see him lean back letting the water rinse his hair while letting his hips thrust forward and letting me see his full penis displayed as the soap runs off of him and his hairy lower stomach. After many years he still hasnt caught onto my voyeurism and innocently lets me watch his soapy body. I have used this image for many masturbation sessions! Please tell me if I am not the only one who loves seeing a nude torso and has used this for self pleasure!


Some women are more visual than others. I certainly like looking but I'm way more into hair and face and style than body.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Why would you think that you would NOT be aroused by an attractive male body????? 

Newsflash - Men and women are often attracted to one another and it is normal and healthy to be attracted to the opposite sex. 

I would hope that any woman would be attracted to her mate's body.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Why would you think that you would NOT be aroused by an attractive male body?????
> 
> Newsflash - Men and women are often attracted to one another and it is normal and healthy to be attracted to the opposite sex.
> 
> I would hope that any woman would be attracted to her mate's body.


Thanks for your response! So often I hear from friends and other women that have been married for a long time, that they have so many hangups regarding their mates bodies! I really love a sexy muscular male body! I love running my hands all over it and making it respond to my touch! You dont hear about other women who like that and it is nice to hear from someone else! You made my evening! Thanks


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Some women are more visual than others. I certainly like looking but I'm way more into hair and face and style than body.


Yes! When you say hair, do you mean on their head, or on their body? I especially love hubbys blonde hair and blue eyes but love just as much his hairy chest and abundamce of pubic hair!


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mrs$ said:


> Yes! When you say hair, do you mean on their head, or on their body? I especially love hubbys blonde hair and blue eyes but love just as much his hairy chest and *abundamce of pubic hair*!


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Mmmmm I love his sexy thick hair in both places!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> Yes! When you say hair, do you mean on their head, or on their body? I especially love hubbys blonde hair and blue eyes but love just as much his hairy chest and abundamce of pubic hair!


Well I am one of those who mostly likes hair on the person's head and plenty of it. I'm really not into body hair, not someone who is super hairy, but the normal amount of body hair is fine of course. Hey the more you can appreciate the different parts of a person, the better!


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well I am one of those who mostly likes hair on the person's head and plenty of it. I'm really not into body hair, not someone who is super hairy, but the normal amount of body hair is fine of course. Hey the more you can appreciate the different parts of a person, the better!


Absolutely true! have to admit, I dont like the sweater when she shirt comes off look! A hairy chest, sexy strong firm legs etc. firm hairy forearms etc. 
that does it for me.


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’ve never been turned on by pubic hair specifically but absolutely no hair down there on a man is a turn off to me. I don’t like when you see some men in porn and they are completely shaved or waxed.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

No hair is a turn off for me too, as much as my hubby doesnt like me to be shaved either! I do like a little "manscaping" however hubby isnt a particularly hairy person!


----------



## Cici1990 (Feb 22, 2021)

I’m curious to know where you got the idea that it was strange for straight women to be attracted to nude men.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Cici1990 said:


> I’m curious to know where you got the idea that it was strange for straight women to be attracted to nude men.


I am new here and have read so many posts regarding how much woman are not attracted to their husbands. After reading so much, I felt like I must be in the minority still being really attracted to my hubby after 27 years. I was happy to hear that I was not the only one.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Mrs$ said:


> I am new here and have read so many posts regarding how much woman are not attracted to their husbands. After reading so much, I felt like I must be in the minority still being really attracted to my hubby after 27 years. I was happy to hear that I was not the only one.


That's awesome. I know a lot of people on here wish that that was always the case.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

I think deep down EVERYONE is a sexual person, unfortunately there is often a disconnect. I am here to try to see how to overcome that disconnect. Thanks for you kind words.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mrs$ said:


> Thanks for your response! So often I hear from friends and other women that have been married for a long time, that they have so many hangups regarding their mates bodies! I really love a sexy muscular male body! I love running my hands all over it and making it respond to my touch! You dont hear about other women who like that and it is nice to hear from someone else! You made my evening! Thanks


Most men aren't sexy and muscular. Most women do not marry their husbands due to their sexy, muscular bodies. Most men aren't that good looking and most married men as a group are even less muscular and good looking than single men as a group. 

In the animal world it is often the boys that have the pretty plumage, bright colors and impressive antlers and big, fluffy manes where as the girls are often plain looking. (that's so predators see and eat the males and not the females sitting on the nest but that's another topic) 

But in humans it is the girls that are pretty and striking to the eye and the boys are plane. Men are typically valued for what they can do and what they can provide rather than how pretty they are. 

So yes, most women are not going to carry on about how hot and sexy their men look. 

But that doesn't mean that women are not impressed and aroused by a good male physique. They are impressed and aroused and I'm willing to bet that women get just a gah gah over a hot guy as men do over a pretty woman....... it's just that there are so few men that women find all that visually appealing. 

It's probably more of a numbers thing than an arousal thing.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Mrs$ said:


> I think deep down EVERYONE is a sexual person, unfortunately there is often a disconnect. I am here to try to see how to overcome that disconnect. Thanks for you kind words.


I think we are all creatures of the earth as well. The disconnect you speak of is the topic of countless books and research and the source of much pain and anguish in the world. 

If you ever crack that code, you will be the world's richest and most beloved person.


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

oldshirt said:


> Most men aren't sexy and muscular. Most women do not marry their husbands due to their sexy, muscular bodies. Most men aren't that good looking and most married men as a group are even less muscular and good looking than single men as a group.
> 
> In the animal world it is often the boys that have the pretty plumage, bright colors and impressive antlers and big, fluffy manes where as the girls are often plain looking. (that's so predators see and eat the males and not the females sitting on the nest but that's another topic)
> 
> ...


I hope you are right! I was feeling kind of strange and in the minority that I am aroused by something visually stimulating, when I know that this is a very male thing. I LOVE your insight thank you!


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

…


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

What is the reasoning for choosing that avatar?


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Its just a picture of me reading in my pajamas on the sofa thats all. Im just a normal woman.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Mrs$ said:


> Its just a picture of me reading in my pajamas on the sofa thats all. Im just a normal woman.


Okey Dokey.


----------



## RebuildingMe (Aug 18, 2019)

bobert said:


> What is the reasoning for choosing that avatar?


I’m curious also probably for the same reason as you.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Mrs$ said:


> I often make sure each morning to go into the bathroom so I can see my hubby rinse the soap out of his hair! I do this because I LOVE to see him lean back letting the water rinse his hair while letting his hips thrust forward and letting me see his full penis displayed as the soap runs off of him and his hairy lower stomach. After many years he still hasnt caught onto my voyeurism and innocently lets me watch his soapy body. I have used this image for many masturbation sessions!


Hon, is that you? TBH, I always suspected something like that was going on, with all those interruptions to my rinse and repeat.

(J/k)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mrs$ said:


> Thanks for your response! So often I hear from friends and other women that have been married for a long time, that they have so many hangups regarding their mates bodies!


I wonder what the husbands of these women look like? Or are there other, emotional issue in the marriage that are the real turn off?


Mrs$ said:


> I really love a sexy muscular male body! I love running my hands all over it and making it respond to my touch! You dont hear about other women who like that and it is nice to hear from someone else! You made my evening! Thanks


I think that the vast majority of women really love a sexy muscular body.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

My mother once said that the ugliest thing on Earth was a man’s naked body. I must take after my dad 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Elizabeth001 said:


> My mother once said that the ugliest thing on Earth was a man’s naked body. I must take after my dad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This made my morning! Thanks!


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

My wife like to see me nude. But Im built like a brick house.  So ya, women like to see a man nude, if he's got the right chest/shoulders to waist/azz ratios.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Cici1990 said:


> I’m curious to know where you got the idea that it was strange for straight women to be attracted to nude men.


@Mrs$ I'm wondering the same thing?


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

I’ve been a fitness nut my entire life, am the “most ripped 50 year old ever” (per my wife and kids) but still think I’m gross naked.... I’ve got a great personality 😂


----------



## Mrs$ (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you for the kind responses and fantastic input. I think that the belief that some, and I know not all women, arent into seeing their mate nude stems from the experience that Ive had chatting with women I know and friends. I do have a couple who feel like I do and love seeing their hubby nude, but we also live in a very conservative environment and some of the answers I have gotten may be true and some may be what they want people to think when not behind closed doors. I also was under the assumption that women were more mentally stimulated and not as visually stimulated like men are. My hubby was a college tennis player and still remarkably gets mistaken sometimes for many years younger than he is, and works out religiously. He isnt shy and has no problem with me stealing glances at his body and I think a holdover of being in locker rooms regularly, jokingly refers to the way he walks around in the buff after getting out of the shower to "air drying" LOL! I've never been one to argue about that! We have bathrooms with clear glass walk in showers and I often catch him looking at me which makes me feel fantastic! I posted this question since I figured under the veil of anonymity I might get the real truth from others like myself who enjoy looking!


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Mrs$ said:


> Thank you for the kind responses and fantastic input. I think that the belief that some, and I know not all women, arent into seeing their mate nude stems from the experience that Ive had chatting with women I know and friends. I do have a couple who feel like I do and love seeing their hubby nude, but we also live in a very conservative environment and some of the answers I have gotten may be true and some may be what they want people to think when not behind closed doors. I also was under the assumption that women were more mentally stimulated and not as visually stimulated like men are. My hubby was a college tennis player and still remarkably gets mistaken sometimes for many years younger than he is, and works out religiously. He isnt shy and has no problem with me stealing glances at his body and I think a holdover of being in locker rooms regularly, jokingly refers to the way he walks around in the buff after getting out of the shower to "air drying" LOL! I've never been one to argue about that! We have bathrooms with clear glass walk in showers and I often catch him looking at me which makes me feel fantastic! I posted this question since I figured under the veil of anonymity I might get the real truth from others like myself who enjoy looking!


Well…I do also believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. My XH was rather overweight. But his body was beautiful to me.

I also want to add that I can also appreciate the female body, although I am most definitely heterosexual. 

I have never felt “turned on” by the look of a man’s body (or a woman’s). It is an art form to me. I’m not religious but isn’t the human body the most perfect thing god could have made? And no two alike…how cool is that?

But a canvas I develop a love for becomes the most beautiful work of art I’ve ever seen because it fills my whole body, soul & mind when I look at it 

Christ! Not sure what’s wrong with me tonight…that was WAY too deep. Now…back to the comedy portion of tonight’s show….


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Just look at the women flocking to see Magic Mike, etc. They do not go to see the choreography. 

Same with my wife, she likes to look at me. I have a bit of a belly now but as she puts it, im hard and solid under that. Little cushion on top of the rock. I am 45lbs heavier than when we met 25 yrs ago, but at 6'05" it is hard to tell.

She also likes the graying hair(Pierce Brosnan esq). I guess the gray goes well with the blue eyes. So long as it gets her motor purring...im good with that! She likes the hairy chest. I guess it comes from the Greek genes on my mom's side. Or mayby the Scottish on dad's.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Luckylucky said:


> Oh my goodness, when my husband walks out of the shower and walks across the room naked, sigh!
> 
> And I could stared at his hands and forearms when he eats to the point I sometimes can’t hear him speaking 😝
> 
> His neck…



My wife is a arms person. She loves the look of muscular arms. Wonder why she calls me noodle arms. LOL J/K.


----------



## BrackRotus (Sep 26, 2021)

Mrs$ said:


> I know in this environment the idea of seeing your spouse or mate nude is ridiculous. I do however find my husbands body arousing! We have a shower in the master bathroom where it is floor to ceiling glass. I realize that men are different than woman and that woman are not visual but I would love to hear from other woman who love the sight on a nude male body! I often make sure each morning to go into the bathroom so I can see my hubby rinse the soap out of his hair! I do this because I LOVE to see him lean back letting the water rinse his hair while letting his hips thrust forward and letting me see his full penis displayed as the soap runs off of him and his hairy lower stomach. After many years he still hasnt caught onto my voyeurism and innocently lets me watch his soapy body. I have used this image for many masturbation sessions! Please tell me if I am not the only one who loves seeing a nude torso and has used this for self pleasure!


God bless you!
Thank you- we men rarely get compliments of any kind. This almost brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

It's great that you are attracted to your husband's body. We have to accept that our bodies change over time, so if you still find him sexy after 27 years that can only be good.

I am not so much attracted by a mans body and am not really drawn to stare at a good looking man who walks by. My attraction is much more to a man's character and personality. His integrity( or not), his values etc. Those things make him sexy to me. It's a great bonus to find a man who is also physically attractive, but it's easy for me to find a very good looking man very unattractive if his character is poor. Or if his moral values are weak.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

My wife is attracted to me that way. I get out of shower and she just shakes her head while smiling and saying "Oh! Daddy, can i help you with that!" 25 yrs and it just keeps getting better!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I bet your inbox is rapidly filling with dic pics 😜


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Mrs$ said:


> I do this because I LOVE to see him lean back letting the water rinse his hair while letting his hips thrust forward and letting me see his full penis displayed as the soap runs off of him and his hairy lower stomach.


Did I make a second account without realising?  

I do this too, and not ashamed to say I move in to cop a feel at every opportunity. And I don't even ask first 😂


----------

